# So What did you brew today



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just kind of wondering what everyone brewed today. For me it was a Chocolate Porter With 1 de-seeded and de-membraned Habenjeros Pepper (grown hydroponicly, picked it up at my homebrew shop) see recipe below. Just a heads up for everyone, i just created this recipie and have no idea how it's going to turn out...there it's disclaimed, or is it disclaimered non the less.  :s Enjoy

*Aztec Fire Porter*

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (Gal): 5.00 Wort Size (Gal): 5.00
Total Grain (Lbs): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated SRM: 37.8
Anticipated IBU: 32.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 5.88 Gal
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.43 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.8 9.00 lbs. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2
4.5 0.50 lbs. Crystal 80L 1.033 80
9.1 1.00 lbs. Chocolate Malt Belgium 1.030 500
4.5 0.50 lbs. Flaked Barley America 1.032 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 oz. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 22.9 60 min.
2.00 oz. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 9.2 10 min.

Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain Lbs: 11.00
Water Qts: 13.75 - Before Additional Infusions
Water Gal: 3.44 - Before Additional Infusions

Qts Water Per Lbs Grain: 1.25 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 153 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 160 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 175 Time: 0

Total Mash Volume Gal: 4.32 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.

Notes
-----

4 oz coco powder added to boil (added with 10 min left to boil)

1 4 oz Habenjero Pepper (Membrane and Seeds removed) cut into strips and added with 10 min left to boil


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

sounds delicious but a little bit like greek to me. I'm still an amateur when it comes to brewing, (all extract) but so far everything I've done has turned out great. I will be starting a new batch in the next week or so. My GF wants me to do something light like a wheat beer but I know she's just going to drink one and probably won't even finish it. instead will probably do something heavy like a double IPA/barleywine. more bang for the buck!


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

are you brewing from kit or recipe? if your brewing from recipe you may want to take a look at Denny Conns Rye IPA, tasty brew.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Bottled a Red Ale today then moved onto starting a batch of Chocolate Stout (yep Chocolate in the boil).  :al


----------



## Seabird (Sep 30, 2006)

Although you lost me after "Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36," it sounds delicious. 

Also, just want to say thanks! You provided me a subtle nudge toward learning a new hobby/obsession!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm using kits to make my beer and they come out great and alot cheaper then buying premium brew at the store.
I figure my homebrew is about $3 a six pack.:al
I drive to www.homebrewery.com


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> I'm using kits to make my beer and they come out great and alot cheaper then buying premium brew at the store.


I brew for the same reason. My clones generally turn out almost as good or better than the expensive beer I'm trying to copy.

I'm also lucky to have a great HB store in houston (defalco's). I just tell them which beer I want to make and they put together a custom kit for me from their bulk extracts!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Dang, that would have gone great with my ribs yesterday!!!


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

Steve said:


> Dang, that would have gone great with my ribs yesterday!!!


hmm...if it comes out good, this could make a good base to a mop sauce  yumm


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmm...I wonder how a slab of ribs would overnight? Can homebrew be shipped? Questions that make ya go hmmm...:w



hartl0602 said:


> hmm...if it comes out good, this could make a good base to a mop sauce  yumm


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Tonight I'll be doing my least favorite part of the brewing process...Bottling. I've had a porter in the secondary for a couple weeks am ready to bottle. Does anyone else really, really hate this part it's the only step that actually seams like work. Maybe if I had someone to help me it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

I bottled yesterday also, hate that part.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

i have a bourbon barrel old ale that is going into the keg to age(gave up bottling after a couple batches) for 6 more months. i'm an extract brewer and it's from a kit my wife bought me. i usually write my own recipes but this kit looked good and it's from midwest supplies who usually have great kits and fresh ingredients.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

tnip, I just ordered that exact same kit.

Midwest does have some truly great kits ready to go. I have done 5 of them and had great results each time.

Their Octane IPA is particularly good.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

JMAC said:


> tnip, I just ordered that exact same kit.
> 
> jmac, i agree. i have noticed your posts on many of the same alcohol forums as mine. you are certainly a man with a sophisticated palate that matches up on many fronts with mine. although i do like the woodford that you think is overrated and that's what i used in my old ale. however i did just tell my wife 10 minutes ago to pick up a fifth of maker's, your go-to bourbon and i agree about the nice sweet finish on the red wax. cheers :al


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm going to cheat tomorrow and go use a brewerys equiipment. vine Park brewery, st. paul, mn.


Gonna make some imperial stout and some form of red, I'm told.

:al


----------



## hartl0602 (Jan 11, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> I'm going to cheat tomorrow and go use a brewerys equiipment. vine Park brewery, st. paul, mn.
> 
> Gonna make some imperial stout and some form of red, I'm told.
> 
> :al


now that's awsome  how did you manage that?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

this is the joint, should be fun.
http://www.vinepark.com/


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

just bottled our beers on Saturday.


We did an Imperial stout and a very dark red, Rudolphs red nose ale. 

They turned out well, to say the least, and very, very, tasty.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Folgers French Vanilla


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I kind of got out of homebrewing for a while, but I decided that it would be
nice to whip up somthing tastey for the holidays. I'm brewing up a small 3.5 
gallon batch of Dogbolter. It's a very reliable canned malt extract kit, that 
makes a delicious dark brown English ale. I also hate all the work that goes 
with bottling, so I bought myself a dozen one liter flip top bottles, which 
should be almost enough for this batch of brew. Normally for making a five 
gallon batch, I would have to clean and sanitize two cases of 16oz. bottles, 
plus clean up the carboy and bottling equipment as well. The whole process 
normally takes up a whole afternoon or evening, so hopefully the smaller 
batch and bigger bottles will cut the time in half.

I started this batch of brew last Monday. I'm keeping the carboy in a cool
corner of my house, which has helped me to get a slow steady fermentation, 
which is just starting to slow down after five days. I'm expecting that it will 
take three or four more days to level off, which should just give it enough 
time in the bottles to be ready for Christmas.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I just finished bottling a porter 20 minutes go. I've had it in the carboy for the last 2 months and have just been to lazy to bottle, thats my least favorite part of the whole process.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't brewed any thing in about 6 months.

I have a Belgian farm house ale & an Orange blossom mead that have been bulk aging 6 months that I'm thinking about bottling this week.

Dmntd


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

1st draught out of my party pig of Pale Ale yesterday :dr :dr :dr


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

You guys have any suggestions for an all extract first brew that is NOT an IPA?

Ales, porters, stouts, and bocks are what I generally drink. 


Danke


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> You guys have any suggestions for an all extract first brew that is NOT an IPA?
> 
> Ales, porters, stouts, and bocks are what I generally drink.
> 
> Danke


stouts and porters are great first time brews. the dark malts cover up a lot of mistakes. midwest brewing supplies has great kits if you want to go that route. here's a link.

http://www.brew-winemaking.com/brewwine/


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Having one of my Rudolphs Red Nosed Ales right now. 22 oz is a big beer.

and it's damn good.:dr


----------

